# Lakers working on Three Team Deal?



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Reports are the Lakers are working on a complex, three team trade that would send Hinrich to the Lakers, Chicago’s talented forward Tyrus Thomas plus Vujacic to Portland, and Adam Morrison plus another expiring deal and a first round pick to Chicago. However, another team’s general manager said there was one big problem with that:
> 
> "What has, or will kill this," one GM said, "is that Portland just won't take Vujacic on."
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/sports/Lakers-Trying-To-Make-Trade-84396747.html


Sasha kills us again


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sasha is a cancer even when he doesn't play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Portland!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Do it POR....I wanna see the meyhem with the POR fans getting Sasha....comn K-PEEEEEE!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/346055-lakers-inquiring-about-hinrich-prince


> Meanwhile, our sources over at LA AM 570 radio have reported other trade scenarios the Lakers have put some effort into. However, take this second part with a grain of salt.
> 
> The Lakers have shown interest in Detroit Pistons forward Tayshaun Prince as well as a Milwaukee combo package of Luke Ridnour/Kurt Thomas.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

And here is another one...



> With trade negotiations between the Lakers and Bulls hitting a stalemate, the Lakers front office is likely to stand pat at this year's Feb. 18 trade deadline if they cannot find a third team to take on an unwanted contract. Lakers owner Jerry Buss is very reluctant to acquire a player that would place additional financial obligations to the luxury taxpaying, defending champion Lakers unless they can remove one of their long-term contracts in Walton or Vujacic.
> 
> With that being said, keep an eye out for the Minnesota Timberwolves. As reported by Yahoo Sports Adrian Wojnarowski, the Minnesota Timberwolves are in play for Chicago Bulls athletic forward Tyrus Thomas.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/346344-nba-trade-rumors-lakers-blazers-bulls-deal-collapses-minnesota-in-play?utm_campaign=marketing&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=br_nba


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> And here is another one...
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/346344-nba-trade-rumors-lakers-blazers-bulls-deal-collapses-minnesota-in-play?utm_campaign=marketing&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=br_nba


Let's make that deal happen.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about this,

Bosh to Lakers,

Amare to Raptors

Walton/Sasha/Morrison to Suns
However, another team’s general manager said there was one big problem with that. "What has, or will kill this," one GM said, "is that Suns just won't take Vujacic on."


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> How about this,
> 
> Bosh to Lakers,
> 
> ...


lol...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I really hope that Minnesota agrees to that deal.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If we can't deal Sasha and Morrison we should try to deal Walton and Morrison. They have similar contracts. I wouldn't mind keeping Sasha over Walton, at least Sasha is a pesky defender.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

These deals just don't seem right. I know the bulls are shopping Hinrich and Thomas, but is expiring contracts all they're really asking for? just seems too good to be true.

Either way, if we can get Kirk in any way, we have to do it. I mean, the single knock on our team (and it's a big one), even at full strength is our defense at the PG position. Kirk is still top notch in that regard, plus he's big enough to guard some 2's. Dam this economy, and dam Jerry Buss. I won't knock him too much, cause Kirk's contract is pretty hefty, but who's fault is it that we have to pay Sasha and Luke so freaking much? 

Gawd, I hope this goes through, especially if the cavs are going to make a move.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is Minnesota the Celtics AND Lakers minor leagues?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke isn't going anywhere. He's hurt and his contract is horrible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Since the Bulls got rid of Salmons, I can see them being more receptive to just getting rid of Hinrich and taking Sasha as we get closer to the deadline.

A trade of Hinrich, Pargo and Devin Brown for Farmar, Morrison, Sasha and a few future picks creates another $3.5m in cap room for the Bulls this summer and then saves them $8m the following year because Sasha's contract is one year shorter than Hinrich's.

Unless the Lakers can find another team to take Sasha, they should keep pushing an offer like this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Could we possibly get in on the McGrady deal??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well that's not happening now. ****ing Queens! Lol


----------

